# veiltail, combtail, crowntail????



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

i dunno, my sophie looks like a combtail to me. 
who agrees? bought her as a VT lol
she has more spikey fins than the other 2 anyways.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

combtail


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yup looks like a combtail.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

combtails are crosses between VT and CT right?
so if i breed her with a CT i get mostly CT?


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

there a crossbreed between crontail and veiltail.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I have no idea how that works, but yeah combtails are a mix between VT's and CT's.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm not SURE what would happen if you bred CombT to a CT, but I assume you'd get CT's with a little bit shorter rays.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ yeah thats what i was thinking too. must google it lol.
dunno if ill breed but id luv to know what id get. she is a stunning female. amazing finnage and colour. bit of a feisty
personality though lol


----------



## Mohankrish99 (Jun 3, 2013)

it is a combtail


----------

